# Fundraiser



## Jodz91 (Jun 27, 2011)

Hey guys.

Im planning a fancy dress sponsered walk in my area for Diabetes UK! but don't really think it's the best idea. I have probed people on my Facebook page for ideas of other things i could do but none have come forward.

I'd like to do something Achievable but also unusual, any ideas welcome 

I'm also in talks with Diabetes UK about starting a support group in my area as the only one close to here is about a 2 hour drive away :O. 

Fingers crossed  

Jodi

x


----------



## shiv (Jun 27, 2011)

There's the Walk to Cure (JDRF) in Aberdeen: http://www.jdrf.org.uk/walk/

I'm doing a skydive this year - booking it on Thursday! For JDRF. What about a balloon release? People can sponsor a balloon. Or a cycle from one town to another?


----------



## Copepod (Jun 27, 2011)

Long distance routes in Scotland here http://walking.visitscotland.com/walks/long_distance_routes 

Four are particularly popular and are waymarked. In rough order of popularity, most popular first: West Highland Way, Great Glen Way, Southern Upland Way and Speyside Way. Speyside Way (65 miles) from Buckie to Aviemore is particularly convenient for Aberdeenshire. 

If it's fancy dress you want, several of the routes are named after famous / legendary people eg Rob Roy, St Cuthbert, John Buchan, John Muir, Walter Scott, and authors in particular offer the option of walking dressed as one of their characters.

If you must do a balloon release, please ensure it doesn't result in killing marine wildlife or livestock - see http://www.mcsuk.org/what_we_do/Clean seas and beaches/Litter campaigns/Don't let go - balloons


----------

